# Pensacola Cycling Classic



## fl8216 (Aug 31, 2005)

Come to Pensacola, FL. and enjoy the beach and cycling.

http://www.pensacolacyclingclassic.com/


----------



## ifallalot (Sep 21, 2005)

hi, bible and flyer show different distances on the citizen class road race... is it 25 or 50 miles?
Thanks


----------



## fl8216 (Aug 31, 2005)

*road race*

the (cat 5/public) in the race bible is right the road race is set-up for 25 miles. come join the fun.

tommy


----------



## ifallalot (Sep 21, 2005)

hi, next question: i wont be able to come over for the road race until saturday AM, will I be able to pick up my packet, and get the one day license saturday? I will register online, but want to make sure i dont have to be there friday...
thanks!


----------



## fl8216 (Aug 31, 2005)

*??????*

call (850) 291-5592 for more info.


----------

